# Tookie burger



## MoonShadow

Anybody have a recipe/technique for making a burger resembling a Tookie burger. Miss the 99 and 198.


----------



## cva34

*TOOKIE"S*



MoonShadow said:


> Anybody have a recipe/technique for making a burger resembling a Tookie burger. Miss the 99 and 198.


 No but years ago they were the BEST.Haven't been there in years 30+.Did't know they were still there.. Used to have the best ONION RINGS TOO.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CVA34


----------



## baytownboy

Man there has to be someone who used to work there that knows the recipe, right. The had the best burgers and onion rings in the world. I had them chop up onions real fine, grill them and then add them to the top of the meat, fantastic.
P.S. Ike closed them down.


----------



## NattyArty713

The Squealer was the absolute best burger in the world!! I have had many great burgers but Tookies was the best!! My wife was heartbroken when it did not reopen! If anyone does have the secret that would be awesome!!


----------



## Pier Pressure

cva34 said:


> No but years ago they were the BEST.Haven't been there in years 30+.Did't know they were still there.. Used to have the best ONION RINGS TOO.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CVA34


They are not there anymore. Closed after hurricane Ike.


----------



## Fuelin

I miss the 99. Man....


----------



## dmwz71

*Stomps!*

My favorite from Tookies (or anywhere else, for that matter) was the Stomps Ice House Special Burger! The way those jalapenos and onions and picante sauce were mixed together was perfect! What I would give to have THAT recepie! *BRING BACK TOOKIES!!!!*


----------



## catndahats

great post! 

Mama Stomp must have taken those recipes with her...miss the place since Ike. We grew up there. Anyone remember when they would not make/serve onion rings on Sunday, and for years they did not even serve beer???? Photo over the cash register of my buddy taken in our front yard......the 3 yard mower guys.

99's were great and the Stomps ice house special was special, bean burgers that I could never duplicate at home....dirtiest kitchen ever, but was a fun place with a bunch of funny characters working there! 

Someone's got to have the recipes.........we need a Tookies part 2.


----------



## laqua

Miss the bean burger and o-rings.


----------



## porkchoplc

Any reason WHY they didnt open after Ike? I loved the place. Stomps was by far my favorite.


----------



## catndahats

I read that the owner was 68 years old, had no heirs interested in continuing the business...not to mention the 6 feet of water that Ike delivered. The business if for sale if anyone is interested...property, name, secret recipes and all.



porkchoplc said:


> Any reason WHY they didnt open after Ike? I loved the place. Stomps was by far my favorite.


----------



## 47741

I've thought and thought about buying that place/recipes, etc....but there is almost no way it would work IMO. too much to live up to and you'd only have saddened customers which means a lot of lost money. Too bad though..


----------



## Silverspoon

catndahats said:


> I read that the owner was 68 years old, had no heirs interested in continuing the business...not to mention the 6 feet of water that Ike delivered. The business if for sale if anyone is interested...property, name, secret recipes and all.


True!

I'll give ya'll a little insight, land and building can be purchased on their own. The city of Seabrook is very interested in seeing someone buy the place, whether it be as Tookies or as something else. Obviously for the taxes, what city wouldn't? There are issues with bringing the building up to current code and then you would have to consider raising it too. Insuring it will probably be a nightmare. Then there is restuarant kitchen equipment, dining room table/ chairs and decor. From what I saw after Ike, everything was destroyed, everything!

Once you consider the factors above, along with ones that I have missed (I am sure there are a few, food license, beer/wine and maybe full liquor license) then you can also buy the Tookies name, recipe's and everything else associated with the Tookies name, for a song I am sure! As I understand it, everything is copyrighted, the name, the recipe's, even the characters outsided painted on the building. This is where most will probably hesitate. I have no idea what the price tag on this is at this time. Still looking though!  It's a pipe dream, but who knows? If I can find the right investors to buy in, anything can happen! :help::bounce:


----------



## Bocephus

You build it...we will come !


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

Rumor has it T-Bone Tom's bought out Tookies. There is also a new burger joint opening in Bacliff, Stompp's Burger Joint, that hired the Tookie's cook and supposedly has the recipes. They will be open in a couple weeks.

Eric


----------



## LA Cox

The bean burger was the best and you couldn't beat their cherry cokes either!!!!

Late,
Cox


----------



## texacajun

LA Cox said:


> The bean burger was the best and you couldn't beat their cherry cokes either!!!!
> 
> Late,
> Cox


The double meat bean burger onion rings and a cherry was it!!! I remember eating there since I was a kid. We would go there after baseball games and we would meet with family friends there to eat. Lotsa memories at Tookies. I miss it dearly! I don't have many fond memories as a kid, but those were definitely good times.

Mike


----------



## REELING 65

I heard how great they were. I wanted to get there to try one. Though after Ike,they are no more. From what I have read in previous post's..that it was awesome.


----------



## MoonShadow

Hey 's Hoo's Next let us know when " Stompp's opens.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Ike took some great places away from us.

Tookies, South Shore Beer Garden, & Pappadoux's.


----------



## liftologist

I herd from a coworker that used to work there when he was a teen....that the 99was ground beef, cheese, picante sauce and cheap white wine. Let sit and marinade......then get to cookin... I'm gonna have to give it a try... I sure do miss them! I guess thats where all those carafts came from that those vanilla cokes were served in.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

Stomps Burger Joint in now open in Bacliff. If you are going down HWY 146 towards Bacliff they are on the left in an orange building before you get to the Valero. 

The burgers and service were awesome. It was like eating a Tookie burger again. 

Eric


----------



## SSPelican

I know this thread is old, but I had to post anyway since I have gotten so much great info on this site. I used to work at Tookie's and you can make a pretty close burger at home. Tookie's always ground their meat fresh, chuck at about an 80/20% (at least the time I worked there (1998-2002) and there were no patties. The cook grabbed a hunk (either squealer, 98, or reg.) and mashed it REALLY hard on a screaming hot flat-top with a spatula, I use a cast-iron at home. This gets you those crispy edges but you have to get it thin and don't use a lot, like between 3 and 4 ounces for small grocery store buns. It will stick if you do it right and you have to 'cut' the burger off the pan. List was pretty right on with the 99, except I think it was fresh onions and not salsa. Squealer was just regular bacon ground into the chuck. (The Kitchen-Aid grinder attachment works great for this). Thats why burgers at dinner were always better, the squealers cooked at lunch left bacon grease on the grill, so I just use leftover bacon grease when heating the pan at home. There will be smoke. Let the cheese (they said it was cheddar, but seemed more like American to me) melt on it while its in the pan. The onion ring recipe was VERY close to the one below, ALWAYS huge Texas sweet yellows, but I don't remember any egg whites. Everything else was pretty much what you would imagine. http://allrecipes.com/recipe/grandmas-onion-rings-southern-style/Detail.aspx Sorry for the terribly long post.


----------



## mywifeshusband

Hint if you are going to grind bacon freeze it first then it will grind like its supposed to. Beau


----------



## Calcote

I work a couple of miles from Tookies and the other day on the way back from lunch there were signs on the place that said it was going to re-open soon! I have always heard people talking about this place, but had never been there. I hope whoever is reopening it, lives up to the old reputation!


----------



## Poncho

http://barry-tookies.blogspot.com/2011/06/one-month-and-countingblog-3.html?spref=fb


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I'm looking forward to trying the new Tookie's when it re-opens. VERY curious to compare it to Stomp's down the road and see which burger joint will survive in the long-term. Tookie's has a HUGE location advantage...but the team down at Stomp's has developed quite a fan club.


----------

